# Сильная боль в районе правого ТБС. Походка изменилась, это из-за грыжи в пояснице?



## Jeka27 (5 Янв 2019)

Добрый день Уважаемые доктора и форумчане, всех с Новым годом и наступающим рождеством!)


Я бывший футболист играл профессионально, уже лет 15 не играю а тренирую. Лет 9 назад появилась грыжа, я научился с ней жить, закачиваю все тело, растяжка, правильный образ жизни,  в общем нашёл свой комплекс который помогает жить как обычный здоровый человек , болей в спине нет, даже у спорового человека спина болит больше )) в общем спина не беспокоит , беспокоит нога, надоела уже, нога не вся, только в районе правого ТБС, боль тянущая, не понятно где именно , где то внутри , если сидеть на стуле, больно поднимать ногу к груди, больно вставать с кровати , при ходьбе на широком шагу больно, если встать на ногу то она слабая и трясётся, как будто мышцы какие то не работают, так же больно ходить на коленях на этой ноге, нога прям слабая не устойчивая, и трудно описать ещё, тупая больно такая)) я правша, ударная нога правая.
Я в ступоре, не знаю что делать и как быть((
У меня есть грыжи и протрузии в пояснице.
Если со спиной я знаю что мне делать чтоб боли прошли, тут я не знаю, делаю растяжку, закачку, пускаю кровоток,  отдых, ничего не помогает ((((
Фото мрт  ПКО нет, прикрепил заключение.
Фото тбс прикрепил.

Боль из за грыжи или ретроспондилартроза? Или что то с ногой? Тбс сказали что впорчдке у меня.
Делали 3 раза по 1 разу в неделю блокаду лечащую снимающую отек и воспаление в спину, нога проходила на время, потом опять болеть начало((



Фото ТБС


----------



## La murr (5 Янв 2019)

@Jeka27, здравствуйте!
Приглашайте в тему докторов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2019)

Импинджент синдром справа точно есть.
А асептический некроз головки, бурсит в течении года не видено будет на рентгене, а по жалобам похоже. Болит давно сустав? Если смотреть сутав клинически некому, то сделайте Мрт и узи сустава.


----------



## Jeka27 (5 Янв 2019)

Делал мрт сустава и ещё мрт кпс, вот заключение снимков нет , только на дисках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2019)

Асептического нет.
Значит смотрим мышцы, поясницу и читаем про импинджмент синдром.


----------



## Jeka27 (5 Янв 2019)

Мышцы какие? Поясницы ?  Может есть какие то упражнения или массаж от импиджмента ? Чтоб попробовать и почувствовать Боль меньше или нет, если меньше то в точку , продолжаем если нет то ищем в другом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2019)

Сперва надо определиться, есть он или нет.
Может, есть доктор разбирающийся.


----------



## Jeka27 (5 Янв 2019)

Ходил к ортопеду он сказал что дело не в суставе, а в спине, Боль от туда идёт, сказал так, если бы болел сустав то блокада в спине не помогла бы. 
Я с ним долго спорил , и до сих пор не верю и не понимаю как может болеть нога а проблема в спине,  но он настойчиво утверждает что в спине дело(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2019)

Почитайте про импинджмент.
На снимке он есть.


----------



## Jeka27 (5 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2019)

И снимки с диска покажите.
Либо фото с экрана, либо на обменяете со ссылкой


----------



## Jeka27 (5 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, снимки чего? Тбс или поясницы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2019)

Поясницы, и тбс


----------

